# Your solvent, oil, and grease preferences



## GReb (Feb 17, 2010)

There are a hundred different products out there and some definitely seem to work better than others. To benefit us all, what lubricants do you use on your 1911? What are your favorites? Which have you had problems with in the past? 

Personally I use the following: 
Solvent and preserver: Ballistol - stuff is fantastic. I have run other solvents through the barrel and the pads came out clean, then run Ballistol through it resulting in a black pad. It is also a great preserver for both metal and wood, so you don't have to worry about getting it on your grips. 

Oil: S&W - I'm sure there's better out there, but it seems to last long enough for me. But then again, I'm one of those nuts who cleans my guns every month if they're not shot.

Grease: Wilson Combat - Recently I bought some WC grease that comes in a syringe and let me tell you, it's amazing! I only use it on the rails. The impact it made on the slide action was very apparent from the first application on. Instantly, the slide was more loose and a 1911 with only 200 rounds through it felt like a 5 year veteran with 2,000 rounds worth of experience. I highly recommend it.


Anyway, what's your thoughts?


----------



## flieger67 (Dec 15, 2009)

Wilson Ultima Lube and Grease and also Clenzoil.


----------



## Texcowboy (Dec 3, 2010)

I use CDP Breakfree for cleaning and lubrication and have for many years.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Solvent is Hoppes
Lube is Mobil One.

Simple, easy and shows I'm old

AFS


----------



## n5odj (Jan 30, 2008)

For lube, pretty much whatever I have lying around... CLP, Mobil-1, etc. For rust prevention, Eezox. That stuff works great.

Robert


----------



## sparks701 (Sep 6, 2010)

Just started usuing Nano Oil, stuff has been great so far, my slides seem to run smoother, kind of expensive but a little bit of the stuff goes a long way. www.nanolube.com I bought the 10W pen to try out and it seems to last a long time. I see they also have a grease now which wasn't available when I ordered.


----------



## GURU1911 (Nov 16, 2010)

General purpose all-in-one cleaner & lube----break-free clp

general cleaning & degreasing-----simple green mixed 50/50 with water

metal polish-------flitz or maas

long term metal protection-----mothers / meguir's liquid clear coat car wax

sear & hammer contact lube-----royal purple engine assembly lube

spray & wipe after handling-----mother's / meguir's spray detailer

have been using these products for more than 20 years. My guns that are 20, 30, 40, & 50 years old still function & look terrific !!!!!!!!


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

I have used Eezox, for it all, for over 5 years. It works great on all my guns and knives. I've had my CCW for over 5 years, and is has never had anything but Eezox put on it. I practice with it regularly and in don't show any excessive wear anywhere. It is an Auto, and the slide and rails look like they did when new.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

Hoppe's #9 Solvent. Works fine, smells great.
Whichever gun oil is closest. When those run out, I will probably just use synthetic motor oil.
PJ1 Chain Lube for the slide. It sucks for motorcycle chains, but works great for slides. I gotta use it up somehow.


----------

